# YouTube



## d3snoopy (Apr 1, 2011)

Does this belong in the general forum?

It isn't really a "plant" topic.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KL8PZeX9os&list=FLgmdtFufWbVuUSsRlOrhmaQ&index=46 

Really good watch...I suggest it for anyone before they make posts in the "plant" section in regards to planting.


----------



## 5BodyBlade (Feb 8, 2011)

Jeffww that was a great video, thanks. Although when it was done I went into my living room and that tank was not there. I hung my head.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

holy crap! that vid is great!
thanks for sharing...
and yes, does anyone know how to change threads between forums?
if a moderator sees this and can do this, please change it to a more general forum...


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

new vid, breeding mops posted
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
TOP


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I think this video of collection otocinclus is interesting:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilnitMs1LRk&feature=feedf


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGLxozvhbSM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fH5ZT3HIehU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WH2F_XoRRJQ&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/Dustinsfishtanks
Seen all his vids, and I love them.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

10gallonplanted said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/Dustinsfishtanks
> Seen all his vids, and I love them.


^+1

Liked the channel a lot more before he started using it as a means to sell plants. Can't knock him for trying to make a buck though roud:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

10gallonplanted said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/Dustinsfishtanks
> Seen all his vids, and I love them.


Love that guy! Lol


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

new vids updated to top!


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

new vid up ^


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Are 9 and 10 suppose to be the same?


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

nope
y?


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

whoops


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's another: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKu01LU54EQ&NR=1&feature=fvwp
Kinda sad that its so crowded though....


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

wow... just a beautiful tank...
ur right though, it is soo crouded.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Tank looks horrible to me: 

1. WAYYY overstocked 
2. Sparesly planted and boring hardscape
3. Too many colors of discus 
4. Way overstocked 

Maybe I'm just pissed because he's abusing these fish and so many idiots are complimenting him.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Funny how he has 40,000 views and no dislikes. We should give him DISLIKES!


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Better discus tanks: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nvQcLY04V4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJI_zNrzOko&feature=related


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

BlueJack said:


> Better discus tanks:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nvQcLY04V4
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJI_zNrzOko&feature=related


Love both of them!
Although in the second one, he seems that he was touching the discus a bit too hard on a few.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Funny how he has 40,000 views and no dislikes. We should give him DISLIKES!


lol


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

There is only one aquarium video that matters on youtube.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7deClndzQw&feature=youtu.be

Turn lights off and turn speakers up.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

new vids just uploaded


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

*this one could get me banned from plantedtank.net *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nO-GsDwYwtI&feature=related


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

happi said:


> *this one could get me banned from plantedtank.net *
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nO-GsDwYwtI&feature=related


 
LMAO!!!
ill keep it off my front page...


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

10gallonplanted said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/Dustinsfishtanks
> Seen all his vids, and I love them.


Same here! :icon_mrgr


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I didn't find this one but its just too awesome
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5S0o46CYHmg&feature=related


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

*some of you might already know about this but here it is just in case:*

http://en.aquanet.tv/Categories

*loved this one*
http://en.aquanet.tv/Video/219-plan...n-hummel-en-route-in-brazil-south-of-pantanal


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

happi said:


> *some of you might already know about this but here it is just in case:*http://en.aquanet.tv/Categories


Great link! Thanks!!


----------



## Sd760 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

new vids r up!


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

going to look for some good videos tommorow
any more good ones are appreciated


----------



## aman74 (Feb 19, 2007)

jkan0228 said:


> Love that guy! Lol


The Vince from ShamWow fame, of the aquatic plant world


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

:d


.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Great video links! I moved the thread for you.


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

And I thought I was the only one that looked up planted tank movies. Now I can tell my wife there is a whole host of people that do it also.


----------



## aman74 (Feb 19, 2007)

Kibblemania1414 said:


> :d
> 
> 
> .


Not sure what kind of smiley that is as it's not showing, so just to be clear I meant it in good fun and liked his videos and many of the others posted.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

ADA is doing YouTube videos now. Subscribed! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjsZCac3Xds&sns=em


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

aman74 said:


> Not sure what kind of smiley that is as it's not showing, so just to be clear I meant it in good fun and liked his videos and many of the others posted.


it was supposed to be a colin and UPERCASE d, but it doesn't let you do that


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sy3R3f_GCY&feature=related
Cool video on killifish in natural habitat.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

#3 does not work.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

#6 doesn't work.

I like this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8sNx9zTOnQ


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheGreenMachineLtd


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

aww man


----------



## yohohon (May 27, 2011)

Cool paladariums:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8Sl90mvIx8&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLWrijm5o6w&feature=related


----------



## the planter (Jul 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkhDJ_fqLHI&feature=related


I like the scape thats goin on.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Jungle Val 

http://youtu.be/58ad-8zl1VA

another nice video 

http://youtu.be/UfghKtfdZfs


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Patriot100% said:


> Jungle Val
> 
> http://youtu.be/58ad-8zl1VA
> 
> ...


Its the same tank?


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Gatekeeper said:


> Its the same tank?


Yes sir.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

new vids r up


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Here is a good one, watch all the ones this guy has. There is one that shows sunrise and sunset with dimmable flourescents.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GX_GMIPz1A&feature=related


----------



## Razorworm (Jul 24, 2011)

+1 to Green Machine I'm jealous cry


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Kibblemania1414 said:


> new vids r up


Maybe remove the ones that don't work?


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thats odd, can you tell me what numbers are'nt working?
They all work for me...


----------



## the planter (Jul 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNpPIwz4elI&feature=related

not really about tanks but still a good video to see all the natural scapes in a lake.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

stealing this from sayurasem's thread...it's too good not to re-post

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPheXRNhbnU


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

new vids up!
tell me whitch ones are not working..
happy fishkeeping!


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

how plants react to medal halides
check it out


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Awesome. Just awesome.
http://www.youtube.com/user/jcardona1#p/u/7/8UnwprvP2fs

Beananimal sump overflow
http://www.youtube.com/user/jcardona1#p/u/2/ve9sxd4tlf8

One of my favorite tanks of all time. Simple, elegant and tasteful.
http://www.youtube.com/user/jcardona1#p/u/0/UckghOmPoCk


----------



## rebus20 (Oct 10, 2011)

What kind of moss is that in the front of the tank? Thats what I am looking for.





ua hua said:


> Here is a good one, watch all the ones this guy has. There is one that shows sunrise and sunset with dimmable flourescents.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GX_GMIPz1A&feature=related


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

rebus20 said:


> What kind of moss is that in the front of the tank? Thats what I am looking for.


It's HC not moss.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

rebus20 said:


> What kind of moss is that in the front of the tank? Thats what I am looking for.


_
Hemianthus callitrichoides_ AKA "HC"


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Gatekeeper said:


> Awesome. Just awesome.
> http://www.youtube.com/user/jcardona1#p/u/7/8UnwprvP2fs
> 
> Beananimal sump overflow
> ...


Jose's tanks are killer!


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

new vids are up, especially check jacardona1's channel, its amazing


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

check this out, pistol shrimp shoots its prey!

http://youtu.be/XC6I8iPiHT8


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> check this out, pistol shrimp shoots its prey!
> 
> http://youtu.be/XC6I8iPiHT8


I always wondered if someone had it as a pet... if it would shoot a hole through the aquarium lol.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

pistol shrimp!!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoOf3M8k2X8


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

My danios having breakfast. LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaxkVdRn6ns


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

any new good vids?


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

you guys into Dubstep?


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

24)http://youtu.be/uYeAeiOhh48
beautiful low-tech planted tank

new vid ^


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

bump


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Pretty cool hardscape & installation 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQO7siUESYA


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQO7siUESYA&feature=colike
Cool video recomended by BueJack


----------



## kbnmonster (Feb 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vkBFU9iAgk


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your vid!
Kbnmonster: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vkBFU9iAgk


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

I posted a couple


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

wait, did you post them earlier?


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=800PIgePlTo&feature=related


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks BlueJack!
the vid is up


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.. discus tank<3


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Found my next aquarium setup!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryZpGXAsAzM


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

BlueJack said:


> Found my next aquarium setup!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryZpGXAsAzM


Its right on this forum too!
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/138575-philips-ada-60p-updated-fts-1-a.html


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

BlueJack said:


> Found my next aquarium setup!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryZpGXAsAzM


Hey that tank looks familiar.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> Hey that tank looks familiar.


really amazing job on that tank!!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

BlueJack said:


> really amazing job on that tank!!


Thank you! I appreciate it. :smile:


----------



## rainbuilder (Sep 21, 2011)

Wow AzFishKid!! That's one of the best tanks I've seen.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

rainbuilder said:


> Wow AzFishKid!! That's one of the best tanks I've seen.


 Agreed! thanks for sharing


----------

